# Cardiff Docks



## sheep21 (Apr 9, 2009)

Visited August 2006

*Background*

Cardiff Docks modern history began in 1798 when the Glamorganshire Canal linked the then small town with the Merthyr Coalfields. When the 2nd Marquess of Bute inherited Cardiff Castle in 1830's he resolved to expand and improve the small port. Over the next hundred years Cardiff (under the 2nd & 3rd Marquesses) expanded rapidly and its docks did with the Bute Docks in the 1840's and 50's and the large Queen Alexandria Dock completed in 1913. 
After WW1 the decline in coal traffic due to oill coming to prominence as a shipfuel and the declining cost effectivness of Welsh Coal in comparison to other sources saw the docks decline too. By the 1980's coal traffic had virtually halted and the Docks were desolate, in the 1990's large swathes of the docks were demolished and rebuilt as Cardiff Bay. Today the only active parts are Queen Alexandria Docks, still in limited use for bulk imports like Timber, Frozen Goods and Steel.
The Port is currently owned and operated by Associated British Ports

*Photos*






St David hotel from 19th C Graving Dock





Graving Dock No.1





Graving Dock No.1 from the inside





Graving Dock No.1 with Gates open and a Swan! 





Looking down the stepped sides of the graving dock, looks like a face doesnt it?





Looking over from between docks No.1 & No.2 at the Pier Head building and the new welsh assembly.





Machinery for opening and closing the dock gates





Huge gate of Dock No.3, I don't think its watertight any more 





Old Swing Bridge between Queen Alexandria Dock & Roath Dock





Disused Railway tracks leading to the swing bridge





Points near Roath Dock





Looking across from the tracks at roath dock towards Cardiff Bay (Adventurers Quay)





Some sort of Bulk Goods Wagon





Ship docked (!) in Queen Alexandria Dock (QAD) along side bulk goods sheds & cranes





Looking down the length of QAD, its Huuuuuuuuuuge with its rather cool 50's cranes. 





Bulk goods sheds (all locked on this side), built in 30's - 50's?





And look, Cargo! There was tons of this with not a soul in sight. Anyone could have made off with it.





Looking up from the base of one of the cranes, I love these things, they just oooze style.

Should be going back the last Saturday in April, PM if you want to join me.


----------



## goodeavens (Apr 9, 2009)

Interesting report sheep21


----------



## cogito (Apr 9, 2009)

Took a wander in the actual "secure" dockyard with Urban-Warrior the other week 'til we were chucked in the back of a van and driven out by security. 

Some interesting old train lines there, and a lot of other stuff.


----------



## sheep21 (Apr 10, 2009)

cogito said:


> Took a wander in the actual "secure" dockyard with Urban-Warrior the other week 'til we were chucked in the back of a van and driven out by security.
> 
> Some interesting old train lines there, and a lot of other stuff.



yeppy, those are the ones I have come to put on now. I went on a sunday afternoon so the place was deserted. Didnt see a single other person!

EDIT: New Photo's are up


----------



## evo_mad (Apr 10, 2009)

Nice pics there sheep, always wanted a look in the secure side.

Our canoe polo competitions are held in the former dry dock in pic 2.

Linky

J.


----------



## swanseamale47 (Apr 10, 2009)

Pity you got caught, but you still god the pics out, nicely done. Wayne


----------



## Foxylady (Apr 10, 2009)

Loads of interesting things to be seen there, Sheep. Good stuff!


----------



## sallybear (Apr 11, 2009)

Love these pics, great report. Love looking at and around docks.


----------



## Urban-Warrior (Apr 11, 2009)

cogito said:


> Took a wander in the actual "secure" dockyard with Urban-Warrior the other week 'til we were chucked in the back of a van and driven out by security.
> 
> Some interesting old train lines there, and a lot of other stuff.






swanseamale47 said:


> Pity you got caught, but you still god the pics out, nicely done. Wayne



Aye it doesnt help walking right into oncoming security lol oh well.. got a nice ride in the back of a van and a trespass lecture.. oh and a 9/11 lecutre why I dont know hehe got some great pics tho.. can be found on my site


----------

